# Programador PIC JDM



## flash_7 (Sep 28, 2005)

Alguien sabe cuales son los modelos de Pics compatibles con este programador o si con el se puede programar el  12F675 y con que software


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 28, 2005)

No estoy seguro de que cualquier JDM soporte el 12F675 por las tensiones de referencia y el protocolo que usa, aunque creo que si debería poderse usar cualquier programador con un adaptador o variación leve en el circuito, dada la compatibilidad que mantiene Microchip en sus componentes.  Tendría que ver la hoja de datos.

Sin embargo aquí hay un programador que dice que lo soporta:

http://www.voti.nl/wisp628/

y otro aquí: http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Hills/1924/freepicprog.html

Para ver algo más sobre programadores, puedes acceder a este post 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about194.html  y tener una idea más clara de lo que necesitas.

Otro modelo lo puedes encontrar en: 

http://members.aon.at/electronics/pic/picpgm/index.html

Software también hay varios y el mas famoso y sencillo es el IC-Prog:

http://www.ic-prog.com/

En Internet hay infinidades de programas y programadores JDM, que si bien son lo mismo, no son iguales. Todos tienen algo mejor o peor, asi es que depende del gusto de cada quien para decidirse. 

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## flash_7 (Oct 3, 2005)

Gracias por la respuesta, la información fue de gran ayuda


----------



## danie uribe (Abr 19, 2009)

hola marcelo, te quiero preguntar si el software winpic800 puede servir con un programador jdm?
no tendras los planos de un jdm confiable ya que en red hay muchos pero con muchas variaciones.

te agradezco por tu tiempo y ayuda.

att: daniel uribe l.


----------

